# Zeer pot, refrigeration without electricity!



## digging (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is a very simple but super interesting way to keep food using evaporation.

My fridge sits at about +8c and these pots can go down to +10 some people say cooler even. I plan on building a few this summer when the clay pots go on sale.

Pot-in-pot refrigerator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Digging


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ooops got caught in the auto spam filter. Its set to stop spammers but uit catches people with only a few posts who post long threads or ones with links in them. (probably some other conditions too. Sorry about that, your link is a neat idea!


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I like it! Very simple idea but potentially very useful.


----------



## digging (Oct 29, 2010)

I so agree,

If a person wants to be able to live without electricity refrigerated food storage becomes a big deal. When comparing this to paying for and putting in a solar or wind system it seems soooo much easier!
Add some veggie oil lamps and then a manual water pump to a gravity water tank what else would we need power for?


Digging


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the idea and plan on trying it. I'm always looking for ways to use less electricity.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice idea for those that live in the dessert but, evaporative cooling only works in areas of low humidity. 

WWW


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Love this idea but as said above it does require a relatively low humidity. I think it was No Impact Man who did an experiment with it in NY. Surely there are others in North America.


----------



## digging (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a good question,

But I would think as long as there was evaporation it would still work perhaps less cooling?

For myself that is not an issue at all, but if living in a higher humidity place just try it out and see, who knows you might be surprised. I've noticed in photos with these pots in uses in Africa many of them are sitting in a metal stand so the whole surface is open to the air I believe is the reason. Perhaps to help with evaporation?

Digging


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I live in a pretty humid place but this is too easy not to experiment with! Might be a good home-schooling project.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in central Texas. Summers are hot and very humid.
I'm going to give this idea a try, though. I live in a city and
would love to NOT give my money to the city council to spend
as THEY wish!
grief:cowboy:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

grief said:


> I'm in central Texas. Summers are hot and very humid.
> I'm going to give this idea a try, though. I live in a city and
> would love to NOT give my money to the city council to spend
> as THEY wish!
> grief:cowboy:


Do evaporative coolings work in your area for cooling the house? If so this might work. Minimum temperature that can be achieved would be equal to the dew point.

WWW


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Really best for overnight refrigeration and use-it-up-the-next day stuff.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Grandmotherbear said:


> Really best for overnight refrigeration and use-it-up-the-next day stuff.


When I've been blessed with an abundance of produce and can't get to putting it up fast enough I have laid the items on the cool cellar floor then covered with a wet sheet wrung out by hand so it's a bit more than damp. The exportation has bought me a few days. 



~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

